# While I've been gone... an update!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

So, the fair has come and gone, I went to Fairbanks as well as the local Palmer (AK State) fair, and needless to say.. we did very well!

The Fairbanks (Tanana) Fair is pretty small, and I only took up rabbits (I breed Flemish Giants and Satins) for the ARBA show, but it was way fun and I won BOB and BOS for the Flemish!

The Palmer (Ak State Fair) is much larger and lasts two weeks, the barn community is great and tight knit. I love it. The Judge, Keith was from TX and really loved the Boers I had, Calypso took Grand Champion and Anberlin Reserve Grand Champion (Best in Show) and I placed first in all but one of the Boer classes, as well as Grand Champion Senior Goat Showman and Senior Master Showman!


This is Calypso and Javelin being shown for BIS










Javelin









Angel, my American Alpine who took home Best Udder









Me in the Anchorage Daily News grooming Javelin :wink: 









Gold Rush, from Pam!









and again


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You done good! But no pics to be seen :shrug:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

They must be beautiful. Great job. You should post some pic's with your pic's


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad to see ya back on here! Congrats on the wins...sounds like you've been having lots of fun! :stars: ...pics aren't working for me either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....glad to see you back Katrina... I was worried about you..and how things where... :hug: 
Sounds like you have been really busy and doing great at the show...... :hi5: :clap: 

congrats...the pics didn't come up....


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't see them either! Thought it was me and reloaded before I read the other comments. Can't wait to see them.

And Congratulations! anyway.

Jan


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...maybe she didnt do it on purpose just to tease us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Aww...maybe she didnt do it on purpose just to tease us.


 :laugh: That may be it...LOL :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

dangit!!

ok here it goes again!

Javelin










Calypso and Javelin (Cal in front!)










Angel










me in the news! 










Rush










Rushy Again!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to see you back! 
Sounds like you have been busy!! 
Great photos!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Katrina I have been wondering about you! i was just thinking of you earlier today too!! Been wondering where you've been hiding, hehe...
The pics are GREAT, your goats are beautiful! Congrats on the wonderful placings! Wow I couldn't imagine a fair that lasted 2 weeks, did they have to stay all 2 weeks?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yup. 12 days of fair, 6am every morning to get in there and clean til about 10-11pm  it was a blast, and tomorrow is my first day of sleeping in past 5am!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

congrats!!! beautiful animals


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats on all of the wins! Your boers are stunning!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well it sounds like you and the goats did awesome congrats. Enjoy the sleep.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks!
and yup, I slept in until 10am!!! unheard of! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your Goats look great...an Rush is very..very... handsome.......  :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Outstanding! They are beautiful!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

wow they are all GORGEOUS!! So glad you had a wonderful time, did great and glad to have you back on the board!! :thumb: 


:stars:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats on the beautiful goats and tremendous wins!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

O.O Those are some purty Boers.  They look so cuddly. Like you could just sleep on them like a pillow. :greengrin:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Hey there Katrina! Glad to see you back on TGS!  As usual, awesome pictures! And it looks/sounds like you had a blast! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh yeah, Boers are cuddly!  !  Rush is SOO stinky right now I dare not touch him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------

